#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Pubg Server - அதிக பொருட்களை வாங்க?

## Dhanush

பப்ஜில் எந்த சேர்வேர் மாற்றி பயன்படுத்தினால் அதிக பொருட்களை வாங்கமுடியும்?

நான் பப்ஜி விளையாடுகின்றனான் எனக்கு அதிக படியான ஆடைகளை பெறுவதற்கு ஆசையாக உள்ளது எனவே இதன் தகவல்களை சொல்லுவீர்களா?

----------

